# Can this be caused by a blown speaker??



## tseng2394 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi. 
I am positive that one of the coaxiles in the rear are blown. When i crank the volume a bit, the 4 channel will go in protect which leads to the speakers cutting off momentarily until i drop the volume back down, but the subs continue to hit while the speakers cut off. 

My question is, can a blown speaker playing cause my 4 channel amp to do this??


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes. A blown speaker can cause your amp to go into protect mode. Disconnect that speaker at the amp and see if it still happens.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Could do, also battery voltage could be the issue-my 4ch used to cut out when I cranked my system. Try pulling the fuse on your bass amp and raise volume to the same level you've being having issue at-if the amp no longer cuts out you need a new battery...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Could do, also battery voltage could be the issue-my 4ch used to cut out when I cranked my system. Try pulling the fuse on your bass amp and raise volume to the same level you've being having issue at-if the amp no longer cuts out *you need a new battery*...


 
Getting the kart in front of the horse maybe... 

That sort of voltage issue should only happen if you aren't running the motor... and if you couldn't run 2 amps, you really should be able to start the car with it.. lol.. 

Speculation of course, like you thinking he might possibly need a new battery...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

TwoDrink said:


> Yes. A blown speaker can cause your amp to go into protect mode. Disconnect that speaker at the amp and see if it still happens.


This... 


If part of the VC in the speaker is burnt to a short, it can basically cut off part of the VC, yet still play... this changes the ohm load at the amp drasticaly which is what typically causes the protect at high volume...

You could be seeing from a dead short to 30ohm at volume... who knows...it's not easily "testable" 

Do as TwoDrink mentioned, before replacing any battery please...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Getting the kart in front of the horse maybe...
> 
> That sort of voltage issue should only happen if you aren't running the motor... and if you couldn't run 2 amps, you really should be able to start the car with it.. lol..
> 
> Speculation of course, like you thinking he might possibly need a new battery...


Maybe, but if his 4ch only craps out when the bass is playing that is the exact issue I was having on a 90amp alt and factory battery running 4x75wrms and a Directed 1100D off a 0g power cable, if I raised the bass level the 4ch would cut out-engine running or not. 

If the bass amp is disconnected and the 4ch can play at a higher level than before without cutting out you'd have to conclude he has no fault with his speaker and it is a power supply issue-plus pulling a fuse is quicker and easier then measuring the impedence on all his speakers and also can be done without a DMM, which he may not have.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Maybe, but if his 4ch only craps out when the bass is playing that is the exact issue I was having on a 90amp alt and factory battery running 4x75wrms and a Directed 1100D off a 0g power cable, if I raised the bass level the 4ch would cut out-engine running or not.
> 
> If the bass amp is disconnected and the 4ch can play at a higher level than before without cutting out you'd have to conclude he has no fault with his speaker and it is a power supply issue-plus pulling a fuse is quicker and easier then measuring the impedence on all his speakers and also can be done without a DMM, which he may not have.


 
This was one instance in how many installs?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Of mine? 50% at the time, 33% now-I keep my cars for a long time

I'm not disagreeing that the dodgy VC could be the cause, I'm just giving an alternative cause of the issue-one that is actually quicker/easier to rule out as being the issue.

As I've never blown a VC and as I have experienced the same issue it is natural for me to think of what was causing the issue in my case and offer that as a possible explanation.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

troof...sorry, wasn't trying to discount the point, just making clear that's further down the troubleshooting ladder is all..


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you skipping over the fact that he is "positive" one of his speakers is blown?
Also I don't find it any harder/ slower to disconnect a speaker rather than an amp. The connections are right next to reach other.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

TwoDrink said:


> Are you skipping over the fact that he is "positive" one of his speakers is blown?
> Also I don't find it any harder/ slower to disconnect a speaker rather than an amp. The connections are right next to reach other.


He is "positive" based on a currently untested theory.... Until he does what you say/what we've said already, nobody really knows.. 





tseng2394 said:


> Hi.
> I am positive that one of the coaxiles in the rear are blown. (Positive based on the next part, how I read it) When i crank the volume a bit, the 4 channel will go in protect which leads to the speakers cutting off momentarily until i drop the volume back down, but the subs continue to hit while the speakers cut off.
> 
> My question is, can a blown speaker playing cause my 4 channel amp to do this??


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

I read it he is positive because no sound ever comes out of that speaker. When he turns it up the others shut off. 
I just replaced a blown speaker Saturday that behaved the same way (although it did crackle a bit on low).


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

TwoDrink said:


> Are you skipping over the fact that he is "positive" one of his speakers is blown?


To some degree I am: if it were completely blown he'd either have the issue at start up or not at all, if partially blown it would sound like **** before his amp cut out, which he hasn't mentioned. 

He hasn't said which speaker he is "positive" he has blown, so I would take that "positive" with a pinch of salt-no offense to the OP but we could have another Jimmyslit who hasn't "blown" his blown subs.



TwoDrink said:


> Also I don't find it any harder/ slower to disconnect a speaker rather than an amp. The connections are right next to reach other.


Not if the speaker is hidden behind a rear quarter panel, my mini is a good few hours stripping to get to the rears. Pulling the fuse is one quick option, for me it's very easy to do and as I don't know the rest of his install I haven't suggested other obvious options like:

Turning his sub off on his HU-if he can
Turning the sub down on his HU-if he can

I just credited the OP with enough intelligence to work out his other options.


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Why can't you disconnect the speaker at the amp?


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

I also gave the OP credit that he could tell that "one" of his speakers was not working(blown).


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

TwoDrink said:


> Why can't you disconnect the speaker at the amp?


lol-I admit, I had a brain fart there


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

We are splitting hairs guys... 


Till the OP does some simple, really simple testing, we are but splitting hairs...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Funny how these "massdebations" happen....:laugh:


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol- I really thought I was missing something!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, it is, 3 peeps trying to help one guy who hasn't responded since and we're close to getting our panties in a twist! Good job world peace doesn't rely on forums, we'd all have been wiped out minutes after the forum opened...

"massdebations"-lols, when studying Latin in school, aged 11/12 my Latin teacher was asking us about large debates and a friend, who genuinely hadn't thought it through, piped up with "a massdebate" and got kicked out of the class. Same Latin teacher was called P. Nye-funny to get taught by a dick


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Very true gentlemen.


----------

